# current theme



## scoop (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like we could do with a ball turner of the month category.


ps.tongue very firmly in cheek.

 best round regards Steve C.


----------



## Paula (Jan 10, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Paula


----------



## jack404 (Jan 10, 2009)

Heck

the ammount of tools designs and tips about at the moment 

Tool of the month maybe ? ( Oh thats right, the former PM won that already)

but theres some great stuff being built at the moment
filing machines
ball turners
general cutting tools
specialist cutters 
tool holders ... the list goes on


lotsa creds out to all those putting up the info!!  :bow: :bow: :bow:

cheers

jack


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm beginning to regret that I ever started a post about ball turners---


----------



## artrans (Jan 10, 2009)

don,t let it get to you because let me tell I have tried many differant times to make a ball and its not that easy to do so the hell with others if they think its over done its a great subject and it is a great tool if and when 1 its used right and 2 its made right. And further more it seems that there are only about ten people that post on a regular basis and Brian you are one that posts a lot and great stuff I might add and one of the key elements that keeps me around because there has been a few times i almost packed it in. that was the point to my rude people thread and it should be taken very serious its a great site but like a lot of great things people can ruin whats good. There are enough differant subject to address all interests


----------



## tel (Jan 10, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to regret that I ever started a post about ball turners---



Don't be Brian, tho' I built one of the current design some time back, the latest in a succession of several different ones, and will probably stop there, I still find 'em interesting, and everyone, so far, has had a slightly different approach.


----------



## itowbig (Jan 10, 2009)

Brian noooo regrets (its not allowed)  with out people like yourself we the newbies would not learn a dam thing. i thank you for each and every one of your post & everyone else's too. please don't think like that. I wish I had half the talent you guys "n" gals have.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 11, 2009)

Brian
I'm in sync with the no regrets crowd. The ball turner tool has twisted more minds than almost any other tool presented on this forum. It's just darned hard to wrap one's head around how it works until you can see one in action. 

This project, like the steam engine you recently built, put you right out in front of the whole world. As you've discovered, its a bit like standing naked in the Macy's Dept Store front window. There is literally no place to hide as everyone watches your efforts. You were doubly exposed in the ball turner thread. Not only were you sharing the build idea, you were letting everybody have a peek inside your head as you worked to make sense of the tool and its function. You basically let us see how your mind works to solve a problem. That is either high courage or craziness beyond the call. I know this because I've also been in the fish bowl, myself.

By letting others watch over your shoulder you managed to remove the mystery and the intimidation factor so that several others took up the tool project, as well. Not to mention the high number of silent observers who learned something too. Nope... regrets are not allowed when the effort was a success. 

While I'm at it I'll offer an apology if my comments in the thread were misconstrued. I wanted to see you do the build from the drawings so you could see the tool at work. The alternate tool link was not meant to offer comparison, but to give you a look at the other method so you could decipher it, as well as the one you managed to explain so well. It was a pleasure to watch the light come on between ears other than my own.

I'm not sure where all the tension among the various build threads came from, but I do hope that each builder will realize that someone learned something from each project. That includes Kvom's use of Marv's instructions for cutting a ball without any special tooling at all. 

I've built 4 of these intriguing tools, of various differing designs and I still managed to pick up a trick or two from watching these builds. Now that I've got to build another one, some of those tips and tricks will be incorporated into my own design ideas and used to begin a whole new and unique learning experience. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## scoop (Jan 11, 2009)

Brian.
 Please do not ever take any sort of notice or offense from any of my posts.I work all week in a team of blokes who's main intentions during that time are to find as many ways to take the piss out of each other as they can.The "banter" can at sometimes be quite merciless,with sarcasm being one of the main weapons.Sometimes it seems I may forget where I am and forget that some forms of humour are not as easily recognised as such.Hope this does not put me into the rude people category....As I started this thread I never realised that it would in any way be taken seriously and hope you carry on doing exactly what you want when you want.

 I will watch what I say a little closer from now on.

 Best regards Steve C.


----------



## Paula (Jan 13, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to regret that I ever started a post about ball turners---



I assure you that nothing disparaging was intended, toward you or anyone else. I just happened to notice, like Steve, that there seems to be a lot happening with ball turners right now (on this and other forums), and thought it was kind of funny. Actually, I may be needing one for an upcoming project --- that will do a 3/64" radius!  So, I may have to have a closer look at some of the current crop of ball turner posts after all...

Keep up the good work, everyone! ;D 

Paula


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 13, 2009)

Bah--Humbug---Sour Grapes!!! I'm just bummed out because I have no (engineering) work. With our economy in the toilet, nobody is developing any new machines nor upgrading any old ones. I have just about used up my total amount of "nice" and "patience". I'm sick of playing on the internet, and I'm tired of playing in my litle machine shop. My eyes are sore from reading all of my books for the third time. I need some real, paying, Honest to God work before I start to unravel!!!


----------



## artrans (Jan 13, 2009)

Brian I feel for you I am swimming in the same sea and it rough as hell and my arms are getting tired and fell like crawling into a corner and crying. If I here the word bail out again   I going to scream 17 years in my own bussiness I build up from nothing and now i don't no if I can make it. Don't no what to do or where to turn I keep hopeing a new day will be better buts it is just like the day before s&*&Y. ground hog day just like the movie


----------

